# Coffee needs



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

In looking for coffee in jars/cans the only one I have found in glass would be Nescafe. it will store very well I think. Anyone else find coffee instant or ground in glass or metal? I had a lot of metal cans but over the years used em up. Metal cans( with out the alum peel off lid), like the old cans. I gotta have my coffee.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

Only one ive noticed in glass.is the instant. I've also seen instant in plastic as well.which i prefer. Seeing how thats what take on camping trips.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I have 20 yr old coffee in the original plastic containers that hold up well. The coffee is a bit stronger when that old but still good. We've drank part of our stash up but still have 16 cans left.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

That is what I am looking for . Long term coffee. I have just finished up some glass jar and full metal cans of coffee and it was just like I bought it. Was concerned about plastic. Some of the coffee was Maxwell house from the 80's in glass jars and some army coffee in cans from the px. Thought I should start to use it , now I need to restock.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

capt. said:


> In looking for coffee in jars/cans the only one I have found in glass would be Nescafe. it will store very well I think. Anyone else find coffee instant or ground in glass or metal? I had a lot of metal cans but over the years used em up. Metal cans( with out the alum peel off lid), like the old cans. I gotta have my coffee.


If you want long term storage for coffee, buy green coffee beans and vacuum pack them and store them in cans to shield them from the light. When you get ready to use them , you have to roast them and grind your coffee. stored this way they will be good for 20 + years.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

If you are in TX or LA, HEB offers a Hill Country Fair coffee sold in the metal cans. It's the big cans that hold about 2 1/2 lbs


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I dont know why but somehow this is a funny thread for me. Maybe because I am not a coffee drinker..


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

I did not drink coffee for several years tween army stints but after a couple heart attacks my doctor told me too drink coffee and , drink 1 small glass of red wine or a shot of booze a day. I waited till the second heart attack to start. Hard being in a command position and a chief of police or fire chief and get smashed. SO I only take the once in awhile medication, Only got snockerd once in 35 years , by accident on home made church wine, OOh eee that was strong stuff, (1) 8 oz glass and it was lights out. Stress could have caused it I suppose.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I've got some of the LTS packed coffee from provident pantry I think. It's in mylar like packaging inside aluminum packs with O2 absorbers in a sealed plastic tote. Supposidly has a 20+ year storage life. It's a bit pricey but for storage I put back a little each month to get a tote every 3-4 months for storage.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks 101 I will try em. I was at Ft Campbell 72-73 ?about. 1st brigade Came back from RVN w/ 173 then they stood down and 101 took over.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Capt. I was there a little later LOL. first time was 81 thru 83 and again in 86-88 last time was 91-94. Where I got out thanks to the Clinton military cuts. First time was with the 801st. second and third time was with the 1/ 503rd.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

BlueZ said:


> I dont know why but somehow this is a funny thread for me. Maybe because I am not a coffee drinker..


Don't ever start brother, it's a terrible addiction. I've found a lot of instant brands in glass jars. It's hard to store coffee because the more I have the more I drink.


----------

